# Onr clay lube



## pdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all just wondering if when using Onr as a clay lube does this still clean the car or do you still need to wash with the onr 1oz to 2gallon???:devil:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Claying is the step after washing & decon/detar...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would use something stronger than ONR to wash the car before claying. You need it to be as clean as possible. However, I found ONR does seem to work nicely as a clay lube when I used it a couple of weeks back. No marring at all.


----------



## pdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!!


----------

